# Martin Dreadnoughts 90s era



## sitka.bc (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey,

Anybody ever play or own a Marin D-18 from the 1990s? How would they compare to the newer designs post-2012? The newer ones have more of a vintage vibe in toner and machine heads as well as the bracing. I think the neck shape is different on the new ones.

Any experiences?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The pre 2012 ones have non scalloped bracing,1 11/16 nut width and a plain jane look-most of them do sound great for what they are-a lot of them are out there with happy owners.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Both are good guitars.

The post 2012 guitar is totally different.

In some ways it is an HD-18.

I have a 2012. I like it a lot.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

The one I have isn't from the 90's but 2005 but I don't believe the specs changed in that time. If I remember right I think the new D18 has a bit more bottom end and a slimmer neck. Both nice guitars but as different as comparing a D28 to a HD28V, some people like one and some like the other. I found the pre 2012s could be hit or miss whereas I haven't played a 2013- that I didn't like yet.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Love my 2014 D-18.

If I had won the lottery I would still have bought this guitar.


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

If I were after a non-vintage D18, I'd buy a 1990's-2000's Golden Era or a post 2012 model.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Both good, though I really like the new ones a lot.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Love my 2014 D-18.
> 
> If I had won the lottery I would still have bought this guitar.


Depends how much on the lottery you win. If you win the big one (multi-millions) then it would be a 30's or very early 40's vintage or at the very least the D-18 Authentic 37 or 39 which are dramatically superior to the D-18 standard.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I know you're asking about the D-18, but my 1991 HD 28 was the first year the "P" (low-profile) neck shape became standard. In 1991 only, they were actually called, "HD-28P," and once the transition year was over, they dropped the "P" designation but kept the low profile neck shape. I suspect it was in response to Taylor being reputed as having "faster" necks, as they were really emphasizing in their advertising then.

All that to say, determine which neck profile the D 18 had before you pull the trigger. Today, the standard series has the "Modified Low Oval," on the 18, and the "Low Profile" on the HD 28. Honestly, the only Martin neck shape I don't like is the Modified V, just because it's so pointed on the backside. Here's a rough guide:
Guitar Neck Shapes | C.F. Martin & Co.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Depends how much on the lottery you win. If you win the big one (multi-millions) then it would be a 30's or very early 40's vintage or at the very least the D-18 Authentic 37 or 39 which are dramatically superior to the D-18 standard.


You're telling me what I would do?

You don't know what I would do sir!

lol


----------

